# Decided to make a tank 🤷🏻‍♂️



## Dc76 (Oct 10, 2021)

My first try let’s see if it ends up on the bike or in the trash.


----------



## Bryan Akens (Oct 10, 2021)

Dc76 said:


> View attachment 1493806
> 
> View attachment 1493808
> 
> ...



Hats  off  to  You  for  trying......I  have  heard  about  some  fabricators  having  some  luck  in  building  their  own  tanks.....One  of  these  days  I  would  like  to  try  it  myself.....


----------



## JRE (Oct 10, 2021)

Nice work.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 10, 2021)

what are you bending the metal with?

is that thing with the purple handle a welder?


----------



## Sven (Oct 11, 2021)

Good job. Nice to see self fabricated parts.
 And good luck welding it with the "purple handle welder" ..oh boy..lol


----------



## catfish (Oct 11, 2021)

Nice start. Looking forward to seeing the finished tank.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 11, 2021)

This was made to hold gas for a Whizzer.  Joe Cargola sells the clips for the top


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 11, 2021)

Sven said:


> Good job. Nice to see self fabricated parts.
> And good luck welding it with the "purple handle welder" ..oh boy..lol



Those purple handle welders really...suck


----------



## rustNspokes (Oct 11, 2021)

A 2 hole conduit strap works ok for the mounting hardware.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 12, 2021)

Thing about fabricating your own parts is it can be as nice as you want it or have the patience for👍🏻 
I was dabbling in making some copper & sheet metal tanks for 50's frames I have. Never fully finished them but it can be done & be pretty decent. Much Respect for efforts 😎


----------



## vincev (Oct 12, 2021)

I saw one Caber who made one from wood and it turned out beautiful.You had to tap it to know it was not metal


----------



## Dc76 (Oct 12, 2021)

😂 I think the purple handle your looking at is my vacuum 😂 . Thanks guys for the comments . I’ll be sure to post a finished product . 👍


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 12, 2021)

🙂


----------



## Mitt25 (Oct 17, 2021)

Great start!  Any luck welding it?


----------



## Dc76 (Oct 18, 2021)

Mitt25 said:


> Great start!  Any luck welding it?



Next step I’ll post when I get to it.


----------

